# Bruschetta, Mascarpone, Raspberries



## kadesma (Aug 17, 2011)

This is an appy that will make you smack your lips and drool.
Toast 1 Slice of country white bread  about 1/2 inch thick..Dare ya to make just 1Spread toast with Mascarpone and top with a small handful of ripe raspberries the top with some lavender honey that is at room temp.
enjoy and wear a bib.
kades


----------



## babetoo (Aug 17, 2011)

sounds lovely, i want to eat at your house.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 17, 2011)

babetoo said:


> sounds lovely, i want to eat at your house.


Well come on girl what cha waitin for?
kades


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 17, 2011)

Sounds GREAT!!

If you don't mind me sharing: Lavender honey and ricotta mousse with macerated berries. Next time, gonna do some soaked lady finger in the bottom(upscale the white bread), thanks for inspiring a tasteful addition!!


----------



## kadesma (Aug 18, 2011)

TATTRAT said:


> Sounds GREAT!!
> 
> If you don't mind me sharing: Lavender honey and ricotta mousse with macerated berries. Next time, gonna do some soaked lady finger in the bottom(upscale the white bread), thanks for inspiring a tasteful addition!!


Hey Tat so good to see you. Hope life is treating you well. Thanks for your idea it really kicks this recipe up.
 kades


----------

